
SoundCloud's Next Move Will Change the Streaming Game (Again) - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7272507/soundclouds-next-move-will-change-the-streaming-game
======
6stringmerc
> _Sources at the majors say they 're ­hopeful the remix-monetization deals
> will help set apart SoundCloud while ­maintaining the atmosphere that has
> made it so popular._

...I've got to admit that I don't like SoundCloud as a DJ mix platform, but
this 'remix monetization' concept doesn't set SoundCloud apart considering
Apple just recently announced its partnership with Dubset. At least in the
Apple/Dubset model the remix creator (DJ/Producer) gets a bit of revenue. So
that kind of even makes the SoundCloud offering look less competitive, from a
creator standpoint. SoundCloud has been good for 'exposure' like radio, but
unless they start paying the population of musicians/creators/etc in addition
to the big name labels then they'll get some due skepticism.

